# setting up a dish on my RV



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i want to set up a dish on my RV.

i was wondering whats the best way on doing so?

what things will i need?
satellite dish/receiver?


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

vtech said:


> i want to set up a dish on my RV.
> 
> i was wondering whats the best way on doing so?
> 
> ...


Hi Vtech,
I have a friend with a motor home who has been through all the things that you are interested in. I can describe his first unit in some details, but not his latest one.

His first unit was a Dish (brand name) unit. It consisted with a receiver and a dish antena. Dish provided the dish and receiver and charge a monthly fee for it's use. The receiver takes signals from the dish pointed at thier satalites and sends it into the motorhome where the receiver translates it into signals for the television. In his case, he placed the dish on a tripod outside the motorhome and aimed it at the satalite. The key to using it was to have the tripod verticle using a level, orenting it using a compass, and setting the elevation to aim the dish at the satalilte. As I recall, the assembly had elevation markings on a plate at the tripod making the elevation aiming simple. It should be noted that that elevation aiming is dependent on where you are and changes when you relocate around the country. You probably have to get those elevations from the internet. After getting used to doing it, he could set the thing up in about 15 minutes. 

Later he got a roof mounted unit, and I have no data on that. It probable has an electric motor to point and align it. 

My last contact with him was a couple of months ago and he is scheduled to have a hip replacement, so he might not be inclined to help you at this time. If you would like, PM me and I will try to get in touch with him. He is a very nice and practical type and would help you in normal circumstances. 

Hope this helps,
Mack1


----------

